# Bombardier Bombi -81 restoration, need some help!



## Manlig

Hi my name is Rikard and i live in sweden i have just bought a Bombi with hydraulic grooming tools.It has about 300hrs on it and it have had the same owner since 1981 the man was 80 years old.I bought it from him yesterday.

It was not started for many many years so i did a oil change and sparkplugg service before i started her up,and she ran very well.

Now to my problem,it does not move. When i put a gear in and realese the clutch the drive shaft starts rotating but it wont move,and it makes a small scratching sound. Im new to these vehicles and i realy need your help on this one!


----------



## Melensdad

Welcome.

I'm not versed on Bombi's but I'm sure someone here can give you some advice.


----------



## Manlig

Thank you!


----------



## Manlig

Here are some of the grooming tools that i got with it.


----------



## Melensdad

What are your plans for this?  Trail Grooming???  Looks like you are set up to do that if you need to do so.


----------



## Manlig

Yes i will do some grooming for snowmobile trails but i got this for most that i realy think these small tracked vehicals are so cool and i have allways wanted one. 
To bad i dident get a great start with this as i doesent move,but there are some month before we get snow so i got some time to fix it.If it can be fixed? As i understand it is realy hard to get parts for bombi these days.so it doesent feel that good i have to say.


----------



## Melensdad

There are lots of Bombi's floating around, I'm sure you can get parts.  At least there are parts here in North America.  I don't know about parts availability in Europe.


----------



## Manlig

In sweden there are now way to get new parts for the bombi,I might find a scrap bombi to take some use parts from but then i think i should be realy lucky! There are only 30 rigistred Bombies that have lived untill today here in swe.but i dont know how many that was sold here in the 70/80s.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

boggie does export he can get you parts.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

as for your problems I would pull both axles first. if you have a broken axle it will spin power to the side that is broke. if your axles are good the problem is in your differential or ring and pinion gear those bombardier products were known for ring and pinion damage from water in the differential holding the ring gear tight while the pinion trys to spin it.


----------



## Manlig

Thanks now i feel more hopefull! Now i just need to find what wrong with it. Im going to try to get the hood of tomorow so a can get to the diferential it might be the pinion that are the problem?. If anyone know how i get the hood of the easiest way i would be realy greatfull.


----------



## Manlig

dds said:


> as for your problems I would pull both axles first. if you have a broken axle it will spin power to the side that is broke. if your axles are good the problem is in your differential or ring and pinion gear those bombardier products were known for ring and pinion damage from water in the differential holding the ring gear tight while the pinion trys to spin it.



I wrote that another reply before i did se yours.Thanks for your reply i will do what you say. If it is so that pinion spins but the ring gear sits tight does that mean that the pinion is damaged to that point that i need a new one?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

if you remove the cover you will be able to see the whole works. the front fiberglass part of the cab needs to be removed as does the fuel tank than there should be a plate you can remove to look inside. if your ring and pinion are turning and you see no damage than you need to look at an axle if you break an axle the differential action will work like an open differential.


----------



## Manlig

Will try that,Do you know if the pinion and ring is the same as in the Dana44 diferential with gear ratio 5.89 ratio? If so i think it will be possible to get find the parts here in swe.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Manlig said:


> Will try that,Do you know if the pinion and ring is the same as in the Dana44 diferential with gear ratio 5.89 ratio? If so i think it will be possible to get find the parts here in swe.



It is the same as the Dana 44 just make sure it's the proper rotation


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I'm no bombi expert, I've herd it's a clone of an oliver chalmers differential. I don't know if they have interchangeable parts, I think it's a safe bet part's aren't interchangeable with any dana or other automotive type axles.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

boggie said:


> It is the same as the Dana 44 just make sure it's the proper rotation


I see the bombi expert got in before I re posted he just made me a little smarter.


----------



## JimVT

if a broken axle wouldn't it move if a steering lever  was pulled?


----------



## Manlig

thanks guys i cant wait untill tomorrow so that i can take the diferential apart. Is thos the one that will fit? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Motive-Gear...Parts_Accessories&hash=item19d4008042&vxp=mtr

I cant tell how greatfull i am for all your help!


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

dds said:


> I'm no bombi expert, I've herd it's a clone of an oliver chalmers differential. I don't know if they have interchangeable parts, I think it's a safe bet part's aren't interchangeable with any dana or other automotive type axles.



The Bombi is the exception, all of the others, muskegs, SW,J5, basically all the T-16 diffs do not have a common ring and pinion. And right now prinoth wants over  2400.00 for a set


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Manlig said:


> thanks guys i cant wait untill tomorrow so that i can take the diferential apart. Is thos the one that will fit? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Motive-Gear...Parts_Accessories&hash=item19d4008042&vxp=mtr
> 
> I cant tell how greatfull i am for all your help!


 

That is the wrong one ...........................


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

JimVT said:


> if a broken axle wouldn't it move if a steering lever  was pulled?




Normally it should Jim


----------



## Manlig

Let it snow!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

my experience with those type differentials have all been military. high center one you can pull on a lateral till you are blue in the face it ain't going to budge. like wise I tried to move a m113 on a track with one track off I couldn't get it to move had to push it forward with a duce.


----------



## Manlig

I have now found the problem,the left driveshaft is in 2 pices and the brakebands are in very poor shape.
So i need to buy new brakes and a driveshaft, i would be realy greatfull if anyone could help me were i can get those part.


----------



## undy

I'd assume you can get parts directly from Prinoth in Europe.  I'd check their website.  

Also, as was previously mentioned, Boggie on this forum is with Minnesota Outdoors, and can likely help with a lot of parts too.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

being as it's been used for grooming I thought that may be what it was. my question is where is your national pride you bought a Canadian rig when you could have had a nice Swedish built snow trac.


----------



## Manlig

i would like to get a trac sometime,this is for sale right now http://www.blocket.se/vi/48047630.htm
I was very close to buy a aktiv trac this winter,but tere were a bit to much work on it to get it going. That is the small version of snowcats that Aktiv made.like this one http://www1.garaget.org/gallery/archive/27020/877698_ve8lda.jpg


----------



## Manlig

Here comes a pic of the diferential


----------



## Manlig

And here is the broken driveshaft.


----------



## Manlig

What is your opinion about wheels,are they good to go for a bit more or do you think they will fal apart soon?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I think those sprockets may not be long for the world if it were a bv206 I would be replacing them.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Manlig said:


> i would like to get a trac sometime,this is for sale right now http://www.blocket.se/vi/48047630.htm
> I was very close to buy a aktiv trac this winter,but tere were a bit to much work on it to get it going. That is the small version of snowcats that Aktiv made.like this one http://www1.garaget.org/gallery/archive/27020/877698_ve8lda.jpg


 
that's not a snow-trac it is aktiv's version of a Cushman trackster  you need to add a ab.westermaskiner  snow trac to your fleet once you get the bombi running. remember one reason snow cats are better than women is you can possess more than one of them and they don't get upset if you bring home a younger model.


----------



## Manlig

Hahaha i dident know that! Thanks for that advice.


----------



## JimVT

do you know what broke the driveshaft?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

JimVT said:


> do you know what broke the driveshaft?



From what we have seen, 

Spinning track that hooks up and snaps it or frozen track to the ground then trying to move it.


----------



## Manlig

No i dont know, the man i bought it from told me that there were no problems with it,but the engine dident run so i couldent drive it but i got a nice price on it so i got it anyway.Mayby the heavy grooming accessories killed it? I dont know.


----------



## Manlig

boggie said:


> From what we have seen,
> 
> Spinning track that hooks up and snaps it or frozen track to the ground then trying to move it.



Yes that sounds like it would destroy a shaft.


----------



## Manlig

Im thinking of building a new hydraulic steering system with joystick steering.using 2 small hydraulic cylinders have anyone of you heard of anyone building something like that?


----------



## Manlig

I will try to do updates on all the things im doing in this restorartion so that others can have use for it if they are about to do the same things on a Bombi. Because that is exactly what i would want to read when im doing this my self.

Here comes a pic of the broken driveshaft that was stuck inside the differential,i had to take out the other driveshaft aswell and and thru that side use a metal rod to push the broken driveshaft out.I did first try to pull it out with a magnet but that dident work.


----------



## Manlig

Removing the front wheelhub? When i removed the drivesprocket i noticed that the bearings made a scratching sound and it dident rotate like it should.So i'm going to replace them aswell.

I havent tried to remove the hub yet so if someone could please give me some input on how that is done? I couldent se any locking of any kind on it so i guess i need a pulley to get it off?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Manlig said:


> Removing the front wheelhub? When i removed the drivesprocket i noticed that the bearings made a scratching sound and it dident rotate like it should.So i'm going to replace them aswell.
> 
> I havent tried to remove the hub yet so if someone could please give me some input on how that is done? I couldent se any locking of any kind on it so i guess i need a pulley to get it off?



Pull the seal you see the lock and nut is behind it.


----------



## Manlig

Thanks i will try that! Need to go to Norway for work for two weeks now.That sucks bigtime when i have a Bombi back home that needs me


----------



## Manlig

I found another Bombi with exactly the same grooming accessories that came with the one i have.I have never seen that setup before so mayby its not that common?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Manlig said:


> Thanks i will try that! Need to go to Norway for work for two weeks now.That sucks bigtime when i have a Bombi back home that needs me



That's OK, kiss her when leave hug her when you back. Just make sure she never cheats on you with  Kristy the off spring won't be worth a DAM and 
Will be lazy


----------



## Manlig

will do


----------



## Manlig

Finaly back home from work now i have 9 days to work on my baby before i have to go back again!  i'm not realy like the steering system on the bombi and i'm thinking of building hyraulic steering one,does anyone know if one of these would work for that? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hydraulic-Hydro-Handbrake-Universal-Drift-Drag-Rally-UK-Quick-Delivery-D1-/281149036355?pt=UK_CarsParts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item4175c9d743


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

the way the bombi brakes apply, would require a cantilever system to work as your steering laterals pull up to apply the brakes. I would love one of those to make a hand brake for my snow trac.  the only reason I don't have brakes on it is that there isn't enough room for my feet to move between the 3 pedals


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

That is very similar to what a Thiokol Spryte uses and I'm sure a lot of other machines do too. It would work fine but would require coming up with a couple of slave cylinders and fabricating mountings and linkages to actuate the brakes like Don said.

I drove both the Bombi and Spryte for many years and put thousands of miles on them and don't remember the steering effort being any easier on one or the other. I am not so sure there is any mechanical advantage or easier effort by using a master and slave cylinder set up without having a power booster of some sort. 

The Skidozers had some other power steering options but I don't know much about them. I like the Bombi size and had all sorts of modification ideas to make it better so I am interested in what you end up doing.


----------



## Manlig

Thanks for your input guys! Its very interesting for me to read such things when i realy dont have any experiense or knowledge obout these rides.

Would it be a better choice to go for a steering system using the hydraulic pump you think? And use something like this as a "pusher" for the brakes.http://www.afsa.nu/hydraulisk-bromscylinder-50mm-diam-komplett/1188-0


----------



## JimVT

Didn't the bombi normally use the drag for steering when in use?


----------



## Manlig

The tracks are off.


----------



## Manlig

And finnaöy i got my little yellow friend in to my workshop.


----------



## Manlig

One more


----------



## Manlig

All the wheels are in very good codition!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

JimVT said:


> Didn't the bombi normally use the drag for steering when in use?


 some did Jim I plan on doing a ram steer for my 2100 as I get around to building a big toboggan out of a 20 foot shipping flat


----------



## Manlig

Can someone please tell me how to get the brakes out?


----------



## Manlig




----------



## 300 H and H

Manlig said:


> Can someone please tell me how to get the brakes out?


 
Pull the pins at the ends of the pads. The upper comes right off, the lower you have to "roll" around the brake drum to the top side, then lift them off....

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Manlig

I have now removed the brakebands and here comes a walkthrough how i did it.It might help someone in the future.

First remove the 2 pins and remove the upper brakeband.

Then you have to remove the pushrod, use the 2 jug nuts to unscrew the rod from the lower brakeband.


When the push rod is removed you can just roll the lower brakeband to the upper side and remove it.


There are a damage on one of my brakedrums i wish i could remove them and have them redone ,but i realy dont want to lift out the whole differential.


----------



## Manlig

What du you guys think? With that kind of damage to the drums is it recuiered to pull the drum and get them turned? I wish i had a service manual over the differential,cuse pulling it out sems like a pain. Can any one of you tell me the procedure to remove it and when installing it back how to get the pinion and gear adjusted again?

I have done loads of searching how to do this but i find it very hard to get any information how to do this.


----------



## Manlig

Here is the grooming equipment for crosscountry skiing.I think that this was a Oem accessory for the Bombi.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

if you don't change any bearings you should be able to pull the 3rd member and re install it with out changing any thing just keep track of any shims that set preloads on the bearings.


----------



## Manlig

dds do you think that it necsessary to have the brakedrums turned from what you can se on the pic?
 I have a order on brakebands and sprockets from Boggie now and a company i contacted will make me a new driveshaft and they only charge 380$ for it,so i think i got a bit lucky there.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Boggie can likely tell you better, if it were mine I wouldn't touch them. from what the pic shows it looks like hard spots from heat. just like a clutch there may be a bit of chatter but it should work fine with no additional  wear.


----------



## 300 H and H

Manlig said:


> dds do you think that it necsessary to have the brakedrums turned from what you can se on the pic?
> I have a order on brakebands and sprockets from Boggie now and a company i contacted will make me a new driveshaft and they only charge 380$ for it,so i think i got a bit lucky there.


 
I don't see a need to turn the drums either, so I am with dds on this one. The diff isn't hard to pull, and as dds said you just need to mark and count turns on the outer bearings so you can reinstall to the same place. you aren't messing with the pinion gear, so this isn't going to be a like new set up. Just reinstall the "chunk" to the same place as it was. Actually I wouldn't pull it till you know it needs done. Just install the new pads and button it up...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Manlig

! Thanks guys for you answer you have saved me some work!  i'm so happy for the help i'm getting here! Your the best!


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

I concur, with 300 H&H and DDS, they should be fine for now, it does look interesting, they do not have a sleeve installed over the drum?,and it is wore through there is it? Your sprockets and bands are on the way.


----------



## Manlig

Have been away for work in Norway for 2 weeks and its now time for some update.i have taken out the bearings in the drive sprockets,to do that you have to remove the seal so that you get to the locknut. Its the seal that i point the screwdriver on.
Here is the bearing # for the drive sprocket.

I have also removed the cabin and tomorrow i will start to remove all the rust and start painting.


----------



## Manlig

And i made a order on ebay.de on a winch tonight i hope it has decent quality. http://www.ebay.de/itm/Elektrische-...0525?pt=Nutzfahrzeugteile&hash=item3cc5c2df8d


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I don't know why you all have to put winches on your snow cats. I have never needed one I plan on putting one on my 2100 but the use for that one will be to lift and handle freight.


----------



## Manlig

just in case


----------



## Manlig

The engine is out so that i can start take care of all the rust.


----------



## Manlig

Today i got the package from Boggie with drive sprockets and new brakebands,A big thanks to him for helping me with parts!


----------



## Manlig

After hotwater washing.

Got the winch today 13000LB


----------



## turbinator62

dds said:


> I don't know why you all have to put winches on your snow cats. I have never needed one I plan on putting one on my 2100 but the use for that one will be to lift and handle freight.


 
My winch is not so much to pull myself out of trouble (I have heard it said that a snowcat without a winch is better than a jeep with one) as it is to move fallen trees off the road from the recent fires in Washington and to get my friends snowmobiles out of the ravine (after swerving to miss the fallen trees).


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

my 2100 will be getting a winch for the purpose of lifting and loading cargo other wise I have found, the cats I own seem to pull on a rope pretty well. I have pulled many snow machines out as well as cars and trucks with the little  snow trac  I wpold expect the Thiokol would pull a car in half. of course we have no trees up here so I never consider that aspect.


----------



## Manlig

About pulling? Can you damage the transmision/driveshaft if you trying to tow a bombi? When i picked up my bombi i used a winch to pull it up on the trailer is there any possibility that the driveshaft was broken becouse of that?


----------



## turbinator62

As long as it is out of gear it should just freewheel. That's how my Thiokol is anyway. I would think the Bombi would be similar. I don't think you could have broken the shaft pulling it. You would have known it if it did.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

no it won't damage it I had to pull start the one in my back yard last winter and I popped the clutch in high gear it fired right up. when it is in neutral you can hook a rigid tow dar it will tow like a trailer.


----------



## Manlig

Hi again have been a while since i made a update but im now waiting to get the chassi back from mediablasting and paint and i have started do the paint job on the cabin/hood myself.I hope i get the chassi back this week so that i can start the build again.


----------



## Helmsman38

what will you be using for ?  Clean looking ride


----------



## Manlig

Cusing in the woods - Thanks  Paintwork is now progress.


----------



## Manlig

First layer done,still havent got the chassi back from mediablasting.


----------



## Sarge

Looking good, Thanks for positing the pictures of the axels and front diff all helpful stuff for those who like to tinker. Can hardly wait for snow!


----------



## Manlig

Thank you i'm happy if i can help anyone! Is that your bombi in the avatar? The windshield looks interesting,if you have any picture of it,and if possible so please post them here i would like to see it.


----------



## Manlig

Finaly i got the chassi back from blasting and paint,now i can start the reasembly.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

what kind of paint did you use on the tub


----------



## Manlig

I dont knpw the name of the paint but it is a industrial paint they use it on frames on big trucks. Its a very hard paint about the same as powdercoating.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

kind of looks like por -15 if that's what it was and it was sprayed I would love to know the combination of gun set up and thinners they used to do it.


----------



## Manlig

They made this paintjob in a paintshop,they told me that they dident use thinner for this paint and they use a pump not air to spray the paint.


----------



## Manlig

Today i reline the brake bands you will need a speciall tool to lock the rivets.








And i made a overhoul of the track tensioner,replaced the 2 o-rings and gave them some paint.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

those tensioners are supposed to have leather cups in them. did you reuse yours. I did one last spring it only had the o-ring and leaked like a siv


----------



## Manlig

Ok no thoose most be missing,i had 2 o-rings one on the piston and one in the cylinder.i dont realy Know what you mean by leather cups? Do you have any pic of it?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

no I don't I had Brad send me up a kit it only cost about 50 bucks. the cups sit at the end of the piston kind of like wheel cylinder cups in your brakes. seams when I would load down the track grease would slooge past the o rings.


----------



## Manlig

Okt thanks for that info,i have to check again if i somehow missed them when i took them apart.


----------



## clhsmith

many of the larger bombardiers have a small removable plate on he outside of the final drive. this small plate is reversible. it is there to DISENGAGE  the fnaal drive for towing. i do not know if your bomdi has this. if it has be careful removing the plate. there is a spring laoded pin behind it which can pop out and get lost in the snow.


----------



## Manlig

Yes when towing its easy to remove the splines cup on outside of the drivesprockets.

I have now decide to replace the engine and transmission to a mercedes 4cyl 2,3 injected petrol engine with a 4 steps automatic transmission.I will go and buy the donation car on tuesday. Any thoughts about that engine choice?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I would rather have a diesel benz stuff is inexpensive and readily available where you are at so it sounds like good choice. did you ever think of a saab turbo that thing would run so fast Big Al's krusty wouldn't know what to do.


----------



## Manlig

Yeah i would like to get a benz diesel i have been looking for them for a while now but they are quite hard to find and when i find one they are to expensive. A turbo would be cool! To bad all saabs are front wheel drive..

So my choice was between Bmw 4cyl aut and The Benz aut.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

two words transmission adaptor


----------



## Manlig

Yes ofc  i wounder if this guy allready have made the Saab turbo engine swap? 
http://youtu.be/6O5hviMT79c


----------



## Manlig

Today i picked up my powerplant donation car.I bought a Volvo 740 2,3 inj with automatic trany. I made this choice becose volvo had a higher gearratio then the Benz.


----------



## Manlig

A small update,today me and my friend took the engine out of the donation car. Its a Volvo 230f petrol engine with about 120hp (90kw) with 4speed automatic trans.It has a bit higher gear ratio then the fordtrany so it will do about 50km/h (31mi/h) at 4500rpm.The chassi is almost done and waiting to get the new engine.

At first i was looking at a mb diesel with automatic trany,but i change my mind when the gear ratio was the same as the Ford.I belive it will not be very fun to drive when the Diesel engine will rev 3000rpm at 15km/h (9mi/h)


----------



## Manlig

All the wheels are refurbish and back on





Made some improvement on the stearing with some extra return springs and it made a big differens.


----------



## Manlig

I think its amazing that 30 year old tires can still be in such good condition!


----------



## Manlig

Parts is mounted. I have set up a temp cauge in the differential so that i can have control so its not getting overheated.


----------



## Manlig

Engine in place.


----------



## muleman RIP

Will you have to redo the engine cover for the Volvo? Looks tight but doable and should give it good power and economy. Good looking project so far.


----------



## Manlig

Thank you. What do you mean with engine cover? Its a squeeze fit but it will work without any bigger modifications. Need to fabricate new motormounts and its not much space to work on so that will be the difficult part.I allso need to make a new manifold for the exhoust.


----------



## muleman RIP

I thought the alternator may not clear the original cover. Exhausts are always a challenge on a transplant.


----------



## Manlig

The alternator will go free with about 1"


----------



## muleman RIP

Manlig said:


> The alternator will go free with about 1"


That is close enough.


----------



## Manlig

Started with the motormounts.


----------



## Manlig

Got some work to do!


----------



## Manlig

Finished up the engine mounts.


----------



## Manlig




----------



## Manlig

I hade to make a new bracket for the hydraulic pump on the new engine.All the engine mounts are done so soon it will be mounted in the chassi for the last time.


----------



## JimVT

will that tranny fit??


----------



## Manlig

Yes it fits perfectly. The length of the new trany is exactly the same as the original Ford one.


----------



## Manlig




----------



## Manlig

Pretty much done with all the brackets so i hope the engine will stay in the chassi from now.I have now started to make the driveshaft,as you know is the oilpump for the differential cooling are mounted to the driveshaft,my plan was to mount it directly to the engine so that i get cooling even if it doesent move, but that pump turns the wrong way so a enginemount was not possible.


----------



## muleman RIP

Mounts look good. It has more room than I thought down in the tub. Good work!


----------



## Manlig

Thanks! And yeah i agree,it was no problem at all with this engine even thou its way bigger then the Ford.cant wait to drive it now with 136hp  i think the Ford one have like 60hp.........


----------



## muleman RIP

Just don't get torque happy and break things......


----------



## Manlig

Change of plans again i got this hydraulic pump today so i will use that as hydraulic pump and the original one will now serve as oilpump for the differential cooling.
 So now both pumps will be driven directly on the engine In that way i will have the oil circulation to the differential even on standstill.





I mounted these (dont know the word) to reinforce the flappy chassi and it will be easier to mount all the radiators and stuff that will go there.Im going to stretch the hood so that it covers the whole area behind the cabin.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Warranty is voided on the new drive sprockets there only rated to 100HP

Nice work! 

Had the tranny out of a Bombi today throw out bearing was gone destroyed the pressure plate also. It's all better now


----------



## Manlig

Thanks Boggie! Lets see what those Bombi sprockets are made of!!  How do you think the Bombi Differential will handle the incresse of power and torque? Of curse it depends on how you drive it but do you think it will be safe if not pushing the machine so hard?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Manlig said:


> Thanks Boggie! Lets see what those Bombi sprockets are made of!!  How do you think the Bombi Differential will handle the incresse of power and torque? Of curse it depends on how you drive it but do you think it will be safe if not pushing the machine so hard?



I think the diff will be fine, it would be the axles to the sprockets that could be the weakest link

The diff is the same as the Br100 plus (87 Hp)but they do have another reduction between the diff and the sprocket a planet set 

HAVMC.  Have a very Merry Christmas


----------



## Sarge

Manlig sorry to take so long to post the pics you requested of my winshield. We now have snow and I will be out in my Bombi as soon as put the transmisson back in mine. 1st gear went had it rebuilt last year and drove it still wasn't right pulled it out last month and just got it back hope she works can't wait. Oh by the way my Bombi is jealous of your Bombi LOL keep up the good work can't wait to see finished machine!


----------



## Manlig

Thanks for the pic,have you raised the rof on your bombi? 
Have done the driveshaft and the wheels for the two pumps.


----------



## Sarge

lookin awsome! I have not raised the roof personally, it is the way i bought it.


----------



## Manlig

Have done the bracket for the new hydraulic pump,it was not easy to get it in place due to the narrow space.i allso had to make a axel with bearings for it.


----------



## Manlig

Made some progress with the cab today.


----------



## Manlig

And painted


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

that is yellow


----------



## Manlig

And i hate yellow,but i think a bombi need to be that color


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

that orange Nixon chose for his trackster looks pretty good.


----------



## Manlig

Yeah i agree!  Will se how it looks when dried,mayby i will have to change the color a bit.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

safety yellow is pretty bright some thing like new cat yellow I think may have been easier on the eyes . you seem to have done a nice job but every time I look at that picture I want to put on sunglasses.


----------



## Manlig

Its not that bad when the paint have dried i think.


----------



## Manlig

That was my last update for this year, i hope you find this thread interesting! I want to thank everyone on the forum that have helped me with this restoration.
Now im looking forward for a new year and to get this badboy running! 

Happy new year!


----------



## Manlig

Before and after some polish


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Looking good! 

Remember your into your second year of restoring now so it got to look good 

We have done red Bombis to but yellow looks so right but black trim compliments both colors 

Where did you get those fine looking 100hp rated red sprockets 
How much hp does that engine put out


----------



## Manlig

A guy called boggie on this forum made a cross the world delivery on thoose good looking sprockets 
This engine is 2,3liters with fuel injection and it puts out about 136hp

Even thou i dont like yellow i think that the bombi works fine with that color.but there are another bombi here on the forum that was painted green that looks damn fine.


----------



## Manlig

Boggie can you please check if you think that this differential oil would work in the Bombi.
http://www.statoillubricants.ru/files/products/Automotiv/GearWay_LS_WB.pdf


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Manlig said:


> Boggie can you please check if you think that this differential oil would work in the Bombi.
> http://www.statoillubricants.ru/files/products/Automotiv/GearWay_LS_WB.pdf



Well, I like the fact that it called out for wet brakes in differentials but I do not like the fact that it is 85-90 weight oil here in the states using 80-90 in the Bombis is a not good. 

Bombardier recommended for a very long time in the Bombis to use 
ATF fluid like dextron mercron we have always disagreed and said it was to light 

We like 30w for general use even if it's just non detergent 30w

We have used amsoil powershift in 30w also catipillar T04 fluid in 30w
And have also used tractor trans hydraulic fluid in 30w

Hope this helps not sure what you have over there but stay away from the 80-90 weight oils


----------



## Manlig

Do you think this oil is better? It says T-04 standard. And its 30w  http://www.oils.am/home/276.html


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Manlig said:


> Do you think this oil is better? It says T-04 standard. And its 30w  http://www.oils.am/home/276.html



That will work .............got it running yet ?


----------



## Manlig

Perfect Thanks! Not running yet but i'm working on it


----------



## Manlig

Back! I have been away for work for a while and then we got some snow in the moutains so i had to breake in the the new sled.
I have now mouted the engine for the last time in the chassi everything around it is done it have been so much work with getting all things installed.


----------



## pfhlaw

Great project.  Thanks for posting pictures.
How are you going to handle the fuel injection and transmission electronic controls?


----------



## Manlig

Thank you! I belive that will not be a problem,i will use the complete wiring fron the donation car.


----------



## Manlig

Hi again feels like i have to do a small update even thou i havent been in the workshop so much lately.I have been away sledding so it havent been much time for the restoration. But today i started with the exhaust
View attachment 71581

Loads of snow at the cabin


----------



## Manlig

Here is a sketch of the cabin im planing to build. I think the original cabin is way to small.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Manlig said:


> Here is a sketch of the cabin im planing to build. I think the original cabin is way to small.
> View attachment 71594


I agree with your statement, they are not well suited for us full sized Scandinavians. I feel the snow trac is kind of small for us, and I find bombies just uncomfortable any time you are cooped up for more than an hour
.


----------



## Manlig

2.0


----------



## Manlig

2" stainless steel exhaust and i will not build it up on the cabin now the outlet will be in the back of the machine.


----------



## Manlig

Today i have mounted the oil coolers for the transmission and gearbox. I will rebuild the enginecover so it will cover the whole are at the engine.


----------



## Manlig

Done with the radiators.now off to Norway for work in 2 weeks


----------



## Manlig

Smal update,hydraulic steering.


----------



## Manlig

A new update.


----------



## Manlig




----------



## Manlig




----------



## Steinbruchsoldat

Looks great. 

What`s the general plan? Built framework and skin it with panels? I assume it`s alloy?


----------



## Manlig

Thanks! yeah thats the plan,the standard bombi cab is crap i think,this one will be way more spacy and user friendly. I have new 1mm sheet metal on order cant wait to start to mount it.


----------



## Manlig

Hi again it havent been much progress lately but i hope to get some time for my bombi project from now.I have started to build the fuel tank today.


----------



## Manlig

Finaly done with the fueltank feels like i have to make some progress when i see Niksons fast progress


----------



## Manlig

Mockup for the doors,i'm going with plastic (polycarbonate) doors.


----------



## Nikson

Good going... I like the tank idea!


----------



## Manlig

Thanks Nikson,today i made mounts for the fueltank


----------



## Nikson

its all about the process., just got to stick with it...


----------



## Manlig

Found a new toy today going to pick it up on monday.
Year 1981 and 600 hours.


----------



## Manlig

I had to make a new bracket for the gearbox,the first bracket i made dident turn out good.


----------



## Nikson

getting there... along with new toys... LOL

Man, could we ever have enough?


----------



## Manlig

I picked up this badboy yesterday,just need to rebuild the brakes and she is good to go after 16years in a barn.


----------



## 1986mcd

Your design, engineering, and fabrication skills are top notch! How does one live with out a mig, a/c tig, and stick welders? Not to mention a plasma cutter! Of course the lathe, horizontal and vertical mills do the other half of the fabrication. Nice work.


----------



## Manlig

Did some work on the exhaust today.





These hydraulic cylinders will be used for the brakes.




And the controlls


----------



## Manlig




----------



## Manlig




----------



## 1986mcd

Manlig said:


> i contacted will make me a new driveshaft and they only charge 380$ for it,so i think i got a bit lucky there.



Do you know what type steel was used to fabricate the driveshaft? Maybe stress proof, 8620, or 4140/30? Was it heat treated? Considering a spare for my wife's 1988 Muskeg Carrier Diesel.


----------



## Alpine Man

I put a toyota 20r in my bombi. Now I can take off in 5th gear. Huge improvement.
The drive shaft conversion was not bad. I just made two rings to go over the old shaft so that it would fit snug inside the other and welded the two together. Worked perfect

Don


----------



## Manlig

1986mcd said:


> Do you know what type steel was used to fabricate the driveshaft? Maybe stress proof, 8620, or 4140/30? Was it heat treated? Considering a spare for my wife's 1988 Muskeg Carrier Diesel.



No i dont know how they made my driveshaft bu i hope they did a proper job thou


----------



## Manlig

Alpine Man said:


> I put a toyota 20r in my bombi. Now I can take off in 5th gear. Huge improvement.
> The drive shaft conversion was not bad. I just made two rings to go over the old shaft so that it would fit snug inside the other and welded the two together. Worked perfect
> 
> Don



Cool! Is that a gas or diesel engine? I would love to see some pic of your bombi and engine swap!


----------



## Manlig

Will try this setup for steering.


----------



## Manlig

Today i got new seats with suspension.


----------



## Manlig




----------



## Manlig

Hydraulic steering build i hope this will work


----------



## Manlig




----------



## Manlig




----------



## Nikson

beautiful work...


----------



## Manlig

Thanks Nikson


----------



## Manlig

Mount for the slave cylinders.









Lights


----------



## Manlig

Added a fill cap to the differential cover.


----------



## Manlig

Finnaly done with the hydraulic steering.


----------



## Manlig

Got some new machines to my workshop i'm very happy for that.








 in the workshop


----------



## redsqwrl

Very cool hydraulic steering buckets. 

The machinery is pretty cool too.


----------



## 63ssrev

Manlig said:


> Today i got new seats with suspension.


What did those seats come out of? They look nice!!


----------



## Manlig

I bought the seats new from  http://www.eblo.co.uk


----------



## ezroller

And then he was gone @Manlig


----------

